

Loopt patenting location sharing - cjoh
http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=EWeoAAAAEBAJ&dq=loopt

======
joris
Software patents are terrible.

~~~
fnid2
This attitude is really self-defeating. Even pg has software patents. It'd
probably be in your self-interest to start thinking about why patents _aren't_
terrible.

~~~
starkfist
Agreed. They certainly aren't terrible if you own the patent. Great companies
like Intellectual Ventures simply could not exist without them. Software
patents open up a lot of innovative business models without the need to spend
all the boring time and effort building stuff.

~~~
derwiki
To be fair, Loopt does seem to be one of the pioneers in location sharing. And
they have built a product. IV, on the other hand..

